
Notarize: The notary app that's legal in all 50 states - moonlighter
http://www.notarize.com
======
dano
Your local UPS store probably has a notary and will charge you $15.

------
moonlighter
I find this pretty interesting (from the FAQ):

"What type of electronic certificate is attached to my document?

In accordance with the governing Virginia statutes, Notarize attaches a X509
PKI security certificate to each notarized document. This certificate is
unique to each agent, enabling any recipient of a Notarize document to confirm
the validity of the document and verify the authority of the notary agent."

